# Homemade Tools >  Roll-a-round bender stand

## astroracer

I found a set of plans on eBay for this stand. I built it using reclaimed 2 x 2 x 1/8 wall steel tubing and an eBay air over hydraulic bottle jack.
I finished it up yesterday and ran a few test bends. Works very well and sure does make using either of my benders a simple task.
All put together and ready for a test bend.




I ran a piece of thinwall 1" through the bender for a test. The jack cycles out in pulses. It doesn't shoot out real fast. It is slow and very controllable. I was concerned about how the jack would work but now have no issues with it.
About a 30 degree bend here.

Continued in next post....

----------

dawir_works (Jun 10, 2013),

kbalch (Jun 4, 2013),

Sleykin (Jun 1, 2020)

----------


## astroracer

Getting upwards of 90 degrees now. I had to reset the drive pin in the die at about 60 degrees. Not any real difference then if I was using the stationary tool post other then I am taking it easy doing it... This is going to be great. Being able to use the tubing bender at any time, without having bolt and unbolt the tool post, is going to make the bender a much more versitile tool!

Just an overall with a piece of tubing bent to 90 degree's without breaking a sweat!

I also tried out the Harbor Freight Tubing Roller on a piece of conduit. It rolled it like it wasn't even there. I got a little heavy handed with the "down" roller and kinked it but that was my fault in going to fast.
Mark

----------

dawir_works (Jun 10, 2013),

kbalch (Jun 4, 2013),

Sleykin (Jun 1, 2020)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks astroracer! I've added your Roll-A-Round Bender Stand to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: astroracer's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Roll-A-Round Bender Stand  by astroracer 

tags:
bender, stand, jack, hydraulic, welding, pneumatic

----------

